# شغلك ولا مراتك



## mrmr120 (26 يناير 2008)

*اعترافات مدير مصري ذو خبرة طويلة*​​*مراتك......ولا......شغلك*​​​* كل نساء العالم يتهمن أزواجهم بأنهم بحبو الشغل أكثر منهن*​*وأنا بالنيابة عن نفسي أعترف بأن هذا صحيح.....**صحيح.....**صحيح.....*​​*طيب صحيح ليه....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
**لي أسبابي ومبرراتي التي أرجو منكم التفكير فيها بعين العقل :*​​*أولا** ..........الشغل بصرف عليّ .... *​​*بس أنا اللي أصرف عليها!!! *​​​*ثانيا**........في الشغل ممكن تزعق براحتك.. وزعيقك يجيب نتيجة... *​*مع مراتك صعب انك تزعق براحتك ومهما زعقت مش هيجيب نتيجة ...*​*ثالثا** ........ممكن تزوغ من الشغل في أي وقت من غير ماحد ياخد باله أو حد من الزملاء يغطيك....*​*أنما تزوغ من مراتك..... هيهات.....أنسى …..*​​*رابعا** ........في الشغل عندك مدير ممكن ترضيه لو اشتغلت كويس ....*​*إنما **مراتك لو عملت قرد......**مش ممكن ترضيها !!! *​*
سابعا** ......**الشغل لو زهقت منه ممكن تسيبه بدون مشاكل.... وبسهوله ...*​​*أنما مع مراتك......لو روحك طلعت......لازم تحط في بقك كوتش وتفكر مليون مره.....في المحاكم والمؤخر و النفقة.... والعيال *​​*ثامنا** ...... في الشغل...لو سبته ....أو بلغت سن المعاش بتاخد مكافأة كبيره....ومعاش...وحفله تكريم ....*​*أما مراتك لو سبتها قبل ما تموت... أنت اللي هاتدفع مكافأة ومؤخر ونفقه......وشقه كمان....... وتتحبس لو ما**دفعتش ..........*​​*تاسعا**......**ممكن تغير شغلك وتتنقل لغيره لو لقيت شغل أحسن منه....... في حين أنك طوووول الوقت بتشوف بنات أحلى ميت مره من مراتك بس ماتقدرش تغيرها......**ده ظلم بئى 
**
عاشرا**......في الشغل....متأمن عليك عشان لو حصل لك حاجه....... *​​*ولو حصل لك حاجه.....مراتك هي اللي هاتقبض التأمين *​​​*في النهاية ... بتحب مين أكتر...مراتك ولا شغلك ؟؟*​*الإجابة..*​​​*???????????*

​


----------



## maro_marmar (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شغلك ولا مراتك*

ههههههههههه
كده محدش هيحب مراته يامرمر.وميرسى جدا على موضوعك وربنا يباركك


----------



## samer12 (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شغلك ولا مراتك*



> ثامنا ...... في الشغل...لو سبته ....أو بلغت سن المعاش بتاخد مكافأة كبيره....ومعاش...وحفله تكريم ....
> أما مراتك لو سبتها قبل ما تموت... أنت اللي هاتدفع مكافأة ومؤخر ونفقه......وشقه كمان....... وتتحبس لو مادفعتش ..........


 هههههههههههههههههه
حلوة هي سن المعاش .......
بس كمان جوابي 
بحب مراتي أكتر من أي شيء في الدنيا 
:smil13:​


----------



## nonogirl89 (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شغلك ولا مراتك*

حلوووووة بجد
وتصدقى كلامك كله صح 
شكرا على الموضوع ياقمر
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شغلك ولا مراتك*

رغم كل ده   القط بيحب خنااقه ههههههههههه افهموا انتوا بقى ميييين خنااقه هنا :smil12: 
 ميررررسى يا مرموره على الموضوع الحلو وربنا معاكى يا قمر .


----------



## mrmr120 (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شغلك ولا مراتك*

ميرسى ليكو ياشباب 
ربنا معاكو 
بس حبوا مراتتكم اكتر من اى حاجة بجد لو كسبتها هتملكها​


----------



## وليم تل (7 أبريل 2008)

*مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*

مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك
تتهم كل نساء العالم الرجال بأنهم بيحبوا شغلهم اكتر مابيحبوهم كزوجات 
أو كخطيبات أو كحبيبات........، 

وأنا بالنيابة عنى أعترف بأن هذا صحيح..........صحيح......صحيح ليه....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لي أسبابي ومبرراتي التي أرجو منكم التفكير فيها بعين العقل :

أولا..........الشغل بيصرف عليا.......بس أنا اللي بصرف عليهااااا

ثانيا........في الشغل ممكن تزعق براحتك وزعيقك يجيب نتيجة 
مع مراتك صعب انك تزعق براحتك ومهما زعقت مش هييجى بنتيجه.......... 

ثالثا........ممكن تزوغ من الشغل في أي وقت من غير ماحد ياخد باله أو 
حد من الزملاء يغطيك أنما تزوغ من مراتك........هيهات.......انسى ي ا عمرو

رابع ا........في الشغل عندك مدير ممكن ترضيه لو أشتغلت كويس ..... إنما 
مراتك لو عملت قرد.........مش ممكن ترضيهاااا وإذا رضيت....... عندك 
حماتك عمرها ما هاترضى أبداااااااااا 

خامسا.......فى الشغل من حقك تاخد أجازه.......عندك عارضه..واعتيادى.....ومرضى دا غير يوم الجمعه....والعطلات الرسميه.....بصراحه الشغل ريحه خفيف ع القلب..... أنما مع مراتك...مش 
ممكن تاخد أجازه......بالعكس دانت لازم تلزق فيها يوم الاجازه بتاعتك 
والا يبقى نهار اهلك مالوش ملامح.....لك اجازه واحده فقط......وطويله جدااااا ........

سادسا........فى الشغل ممكن تترقى وتاخد منصب بيه....وباشا كمان ويبقى 
لك مكتب لوحدك.....وفراش.....وسكرتيره خاصه.....والكل يضرب لك تعظيم 
سلام فى البيت هاتعيش زوج وتموت زوج......واللقب الوحيد اللى ممكن 
تاخده لما تنادى عليك مراتك وتقولك....يابو 
العيال..

سابعا.......الشغل لو زهقت منه ممكن تسيبه بدون مشاكل....وبسهوله 
أنما مع مراتك......لو روحك طلعت

ثامنا........فى الشغل...لو سبته أو سويت معاشك....أو بلغت سن المعاش 
بتاخد مكافاه كبيره....ومعاش...وحفله تكريم.....، أما مراتك لو سبتها
قبل ماتموت...انت اللى هاتدفع مكافأه ......وشقه
كمان.......وتتحبس لو مادفعتش.......... 

تاسعا.........ممكن تغير شغلك وتتنقل لغيره لو لقيت شغل أحسن 
منه....... فى حين أنك طوووول الوقت بتشوف بنات احلى ميت مره من مراتك
بس ماتقدرش تغيرها.........ظلم

عاشرا........فى الشغل....متأمن عليك عشان لو حصل لك حاجه....... ولو 
حصل لك حاجه.....مراتك هى اللى هاتقبض التأمين

فى النهاية....بتهوى مين أكتر...مراتك ولا شغل

مع تحياتى​


----------



## فونتالولو (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*

_سلام الرب يسوع
ايه ده كله يا وليم بيه ديه الوحده فينا حلوه وجميله وملاك وانتوا متعرفوش تعيشوا من غير نصكو التاني
انت بقي الي بيسموك عدو المرءه انا هقوم عليك النساء ونعمل حزب ونسميه الحزب المضاد لوليم 
بس ده ميمنعش ان الموضوع جميل وتعيش ايدك 
ومتنساش وراء كل رجل عظيم امراه اعظم ههههههههههههههههههههههههه_


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*

الشغل الشغل الشغل الشغل
هههههههههههههههه موضوع رائع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*



اخرستوس انستي قال:


> الشغل الشغل الشغل الشغل
> هههههههههههههههه موضوع رائع​



أناااااااا هرد بقى بصفتى رئيسة الحزب النسائى :ura1:

يا مراااااااات مينا االنهارده تحرميه من الغدا والعشاااااااا 

خااااااالى الشغل ينفعه بقى :nunu0000:

ههههههههههههههههههههه

موضوع جميل يا وليم بس المفروض تسألنى 

وتقولى جوزك ولا الشغل مش مراتك :smile02

ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*



marmar_maroo قال:


> أناااااااا هرد بقى بصفتى رئيسة الحزب النسائى :ura1:​
> 
> يا مراااااااات مينا االنهارده تحرميه من الغدا والعشاااااااا ​


 
كده برضه يا مرمر  ......:36_11_13::36_11_13: 
ماكانش العشم ... جايه تتشطري عليا انا ..:010105~332:... 
غدايا و عشايا عليك يارب
:8_5_19::8_5_17::36_11_15::361nl::101vy:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*

ايه المواضيع الجامده دى ياباشا 
تسلم ايدك 
الشغل طبعا
وميت مره الشغل 
عشاك عندى يامينا
هههههههههههههههههه 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىىى ياوليم على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*

عاااااااااااااااالم مفتريه مش بتقدر النعمه اللى فى ايديهاااااا ههههههههههههههههه
بس تصدق يا وليم بينى وبينك يعنى ومن غير ما حد يسمع ( عندك حق:smil13: ) 
ميرررررررررررررررررسى على الموضوع الجامد ده وربنا يسامحك يوووووووو قصدى يباركك :t33:


----------



## وليم تل (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*

ايه ده كله يا وليم بيه ديه الوحده فينا حلوه وجميله وملاك وانتوا متعرفوش تعيشوا من غير نصكو التاني
طبعا حلوة وجميلة وملاك وما نقدرش نعيش من غيرها ولا نغيرها
اما الشغل نغيرة زى ما احنا عايزين يبقى مين اريح ...؟!
انت بقي الي بيسموك عدو المرءه انا هقوم عليك النساء ونعمل حزب ونسميه الحزب المضاد لوليم ​بزمتك فونتالولو
وطبعا لو ما كانتش من النوع المطاطى هههههههههههههههه
انا قلت حاجة عن المرأة لا سمح اللة
انا بسأل اسئلة بريئة وبجاوب عليها ولو فيها حاجة غلط نتناقش فيها
ولا هو دة اللى بيقولوا علية جبروت امرأة
ولا خدوهم بالصوت وعلى فكرة احنا مش بنتهدد ههههههههههههههههههههه
وشكرا على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*

شكرا اخريستوس انستى
على مرورك العطر
وعلى ردك الجرىء
هما دول شباب المستقبل حقيقى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*



marmar_maroo قال:


> أناااااااا هرد بقى بصفتى رئيسة الحزب النسائى :ura1:
> 
> يا مراااااااات مينا االنهارده تحرميه من الغدا والعشاااااااا
> 
> ...


يا هلا برئيسة الحزب النسائى
مرمر ميرو
اللى ضيعت مفاتيح المرأة اكيد لسة بدورى عليهم ههههههههههههههههه
ومين دة اللى يتحرم من الغدا والعشا دة عصيان مدنى 
ونتيجتة الطرد من المنزل على بيت بباة ههههههههههههههههههههه
اما انى اسئلك جوزك ولا شغلك حا اقولك تسيبى الشغل فورا 
بالامر المباشر وبلا نقاش ههههههههههههههههه
وشكرا على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## **ledia** (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*

لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا          لاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ياااااااااااااااااا جماعة حرام عليكووووووووووو:budo:



شو هدا الموضوع           ما تنسوا            اللي بيرضي امرتواااااااااااا  بيكون راضي ربووووووووووو


ما تنسو  ان الله قاااااااااااااااااااال  لابرام   اسمع   لامرتك  ساراي انا معك  يا وليم  انو المرات  كتيرات  غلبة   بس لما  تعمل مرضاتها عمليا  انت  مرضي الرب:mus25:


بس هقولك شئ  ما في مرا كتيرة غلبة  الا ادا زوجها  مش فاضيلهااااااااااااااااااا  ولا  ايه بيتقولو  يا جماعة:ura1:لازم  الرجل يعطي المراة حقها  والباقي  عليها:smil6:

ادا الرجل مش فاضي  للمراة  ولا حتى لا يجاملها  استنى  امور غير مرغوب بها  خاصة ادا كل همو ا العمل:act23:


----------



## وليم تل (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*



اخرستوس انستي قال:


> كده برضه يا مرمر  ......:36_11_13::36_11_13:
> ماكانش العشم ... جايه تتشطري عليا انا ..:010105~332:...
> غدايا و عشايا عليك يارب
> :8_5_19::8_5_17::36_11_15::361nl::101vy:​


لية كدة اخريستوس انستى
انت بتاكل من الكلام دة خليك شهم وتشجع
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مودتى​


----------



## **ledia** (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*

الوووووووووووووووووووووووووو  انت هنا  وليم


----------



## Coptic Man (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*

:new6::new6:

الشغل بالتاكيد للاسباب السابق ذكرها

شكرا يا وليم


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*



Coptic Man قال:


> :new6::new6:
> 
> الشغل بالتاكيد للاسباب السابق ذكرها
> 
> شكرا يا وليم



متأكد يا خطيب بنتى :nunu0000:


----------



## وليم تل (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*



kokoman قال:


> ايه المواضيع الجامده دى ياباشا
> تسلم ايدك
> الشغل طبعا
> وميت مره الشغل
> ...


شكرا كوكو مان
على مرورك العطر وشهامتك
بس حكاية عشا مينا دى مش عجبانى 
المطاعم مالية البلد ويمنع عنها المصروف يا باشا ههههههههههههه
وعلى فكرة انا بهدى النفوس لا اكثر ولا اقل
ودمت بود​


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*

صدقوني ..
ماحدش حيحس بقيمة الموضوع الرائع ده لوليم  قد المتجوزيييييييييييييييييين:crying:
:309xe::01A0FF~139::big61::36_19_5::070104~242:

يا بخت العزاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب:3:
وياويله اللي حيقول للمدام بتاعتي .. فاهمين:11_9_12[1]:​


----------



## وليم تل (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*



Dona Nabil قال:


> عاااااااااااااااالم مفتريه مش بتقدر النعمه اللى فى ايديهاااااا ههههههههههههههههه
> بس تصدق يا وليم بينى وبينك يعنى ومن غير ما حد يسمع ( عندك حق:smil13: )
> ميرررررررررررررررررسى على الموضوع الجامد ده وربنا يسامحك يوووووووو قصدى يباركك :t33:



على فكرة دونا نبيل
بزمتك دة اذا ما كانتش مطاطى زى فونتالولو
فين الافترة هنا دى مقارنة واقعية ردوا عليها
يا بنات طنتوا حوا وبطلوا تخدونا بالصوت
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وشكرا على مرورك العطر
وصراحتك الشجاعة
مودتى​


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*



وليم تل قال:


> ​بس حكاية عشا مينا دى مش عجبانى
> المطاعم مالية البلد ويمنع عنها المصروف يا باشا ههههههههههههه
> وعلى فكرة انا بهدى النفوس لا اكثر ولا اقل
> 
> ودمت بود​


 
مين يمنع عن مين ايه ؟؟؟؟؟
:act23::act23::act23:
شكلك لسه عازب​


----------



## وليم تل (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*



**ledia** قال:


> لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا          لاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ياااااااااااااااااا جماعة حرام عليكووووووووووو:budo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


حقا ما قلتى ليديا
وانا موافقك فى كل اللى بتقولية وليس هناك جدلا فى ذلك
وهذا الموضوع ليس المقصود بة الهجوم او تشوية حقيقة المرأة
وانما المقصود بة نوعا من الترفية الحوارى بين الاعضاء
وشكرا على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*



**ledia** قال:


> الوووووووووووووووووووووووووو  انت هنا  وليم


الوهههههههههههههههههههههات ليديا
بالقطع هنا مثل عفريت العلبة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## وليم تل (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*



Coptic Man قال:


> :new6::new6:
> 
> الشغل بالتاكيد للاسباب السابق ذكرها
> 
> شكرا يا وليم


يا هلا كوبتيك
بمرورك العطر
ورأيك الشجاع واللى عندها رد تقولة وبلاش تهديد
مش بناكل من الكلام دة
ههههههههههههههههههههه
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*



Dona Nabil قال:


> متأكد يا خطيب بنتى :nunu0000:



من اولها دونا نبيل
حا تعملى فيها حما ومسكالة شومة
كان بيقول حماتى ملاك طلعت قنبلة ذرية
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الرجل لسة على البر وما تعقدهوش من اولها فى الجوازة
ودمتى حما تخليها فى حالها
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## فونتالولو (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*

_سلام الرب يسوع 
 طبعا دلوقتي لازم  زمتي تكون مطاطه
 هههههههههههههههههههههه
واقولك دي بقي المرأه والشطور اردخ للامر الواقع
 ههههههههههههههههههههههه 
انا كده  لازم ارد عليك وقول نص للشغل ونص للبيت يعني لا كله للشغل ولا كله للبيت 
بجد لو عملتو كده يا رجاله هتبقي حياه سعيده 
وبرده هقولك تاني يا وليم لا رجاله بتقدر ولا ستات بتعذر 
اعترف بقي ولا هجيب الشطوررررررررررررررر 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_


----------



## وليم تل (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كدة انتى جبتى التايهه
فونتالولو
طب بزمتك المطاطى لما تبقى المرأة والساطور واردخ بالتى هى احسن
يبقى مين ارحم مراتى........ ولا شغلى............؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!
فى انتظار الرد ومجهز الاكياس ولا يهمنى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ودمتى من غير ساطور​


----------



## فونتالولو (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*

*سلام الرب يسوع
انا بقي المرادي من غير زمه مطاطه 
بعني هقول الحق انت عندك عقده نفسيه
 هههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
بس من غير ساطور(اسفه علي الشاطور) 
 من خليها حبيبي دائما يبقي المرأه ولا الشغل 
اكيد كده المراه صح اعترف بقي  انا وراك وراك والزمن طويل 
وبعدين خلي الاكياس عليه 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  
كده بقي هو الاخر *


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*

كدا يا وليم ماشي
طب صبرك بقي وشوف الحزب النسائي هيعمل معاك ايه
وانت اللي جيبته لنفسك ومتزعلش بقي
ههههههههههههههههههه
بس بجد موضوع تحفه
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## Coptic Man (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*



Dona Nabil قال:


> متأكد يا خطيب بنتى :nunu0000:


 

لا مش متاكد يا حماتي


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*



Coptic Man قال:


> لا مش متاكد يا حماتي


:mus25::mus25::mus25::mus25::mus25::mus25:​


----------



## وليم تل (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*



اخرستوس انستي قال:


> صدقوني ..
> ماحدش حيحس بقيمة الموضوع الرائع ده لوليم  قد المتجوزيييييييييييييييييين:crying:
> :309xe::01A0FF~139::big61::36_19_5::070104~242:
> 
> ...



من اولها خايف من المدام 
اخريستوس انستى
اذبح لها القطة يا باشا
وما تقلقش وراك رجالة حا يعشوك 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*



اخرستوس انستي قال:


> مين يمنع عن مين ايه ؟؟؟؟؟
> :act23::act23::act23:
> شكلك لسه عازب​



اية يا عم اخريستوس
حيرنى امرك مرة خايف حد يقول للمدام
ودلوقتى ماسك سيوف شكلك كدة الرسالة وصلت
من الحزب النسائى وسيادتك مطرود وبتهيس علينا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> كدا يا وليم ماشي
> طب صبرك بقي وشوف الحزب النسائي هيعمل معاك ايه
> وانت اللي جيبته لنفسك ومتزعلش بقي
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


نيفين رمزى 
عندنا يا مرحبا يا مرحبا
وحزب نسائى مين ما اتحل وسطة من زمان
والريسة بتاعتكم محتاسة بدور على مفاتيحكم 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ودمتى بود​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*

اممممممممممم
ممكن شويه غلاسه
انا فى راى لو الاسره متفاهمه
و الطرفين متفاهمين
مش ها تاثر الموضوعات دى
لان كلا منهما ها يحترم رغبات التانى
ميرسى يا وليم على الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## وليم تل (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*



Coptic Man قال:


> لا مش متاكد يا حماتي


لية كدة يا مان
زعلتنى انت لسة على البر وخفت من الشومة
اسمع نصيحة مجرب اطرق على الحديد وهو ساخن
وقبل ما تذبح القطة لمراتك اذبحها لحماتك
وانا شايف اخريستوس بيعزفلك الحان الاستسلام
على كل انا جاى اهدى النفوس ولا اقولك خلى بالك من حماتك
هى الاساس واقلب القدرة........................
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*



اخرستوس انستي قال:


> :mus25::mus25::mus25::mus25::mus25::mus25:​


بتعذف اية يا باشا
ما الهم طالك وطالة 
هو خاف من حماتة وانت خفت من مراتك
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس هو لسة على البر وانت فى الحبس
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> اممممممممممم
> ممكن شويه غلاسه
> انا فى راى لو الاسره متفاهمه
> و الطرفين متفاهمين
> ...


اتعلموا يا بنات طنتوا حوا من أبلتكم
نيفين ثروت
مسكت العصا من النصف 
وريحت الطرفين ولا هددت بحزب نسائى ولا غيرة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وشكرا على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*




وليم تل قال:


> اتعلموا يا بنات طنتوا حوا من أبلتكم
> نيفين ثروت
> مسكت العصا من النصف
> وريحت الطرفين ولا هددت بحزب نسائى ولا غيرة
> ...




كده يا وليم ماشى
بس انا ممسكتش العصا من النصف
انا بس قلت الحقيقه
لازم اهم حاجه التفاهم


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*



Coptic Man قال:


> لا مش متاكد يا حماتي



:010104~171::018A1D~146:


----------



## وليم تل (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> كده يا وليم ماشى
> بس انا ممسكتش العصا من النصف
> انا بس قلت الحقيقه
> لازم اهم حاجه التفاهم


مش فاهم نيفين ثروت 
ماشى دة تهديد ولا زعل
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
المهم حقا ما قلتى وان التفاهم هو اجمل شىء
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*



Dona Nabil قال:


> :010104~171::018A1D~146:


ليها حق يا مان
وزمانها بتوزع شربات الانتصار
هههههههههههههههههههههه
وشكرا يا قنبلة قاصدى يا حماتة
دونا نبيل
على مرورك العطر
ويا حسرتاة على رجل تاة فى زمن حكم الحماوات
هههههههههههههههههههه
مودتى​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*




وليم تل قال:


> مش فاهم نيفين ثروت
> ماشى دة تهديد ولا زعل
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> المهم حقا ما قلتى وان التفاهم هو اجمل شىء
> ودمتى بود​



لا يا فندم ده مش زعل 
ده تهديد
ههههههههه
ما هو يا ترضى بالتفاهم
يا اما ها انضم للحزب النساء
و قد اعزر من انزر
ميرسى بجد على الموضوع الهام ده
ربنا يباركك


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*



> وقبل ما تذبح القطة لمراتك اذبحها لحماتك


حبيبي وليم ..
الحما بتدبح كل قطط العالم للزوج أول يوم يخش فيه البيت عشان يخطب 
فالزوج مابيلاقيش قطط يدبحها بعد كده​


----------



## وليم تل (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> لا يا فندم ده مش زعل
> ده تهديد
> ههههههههه
> ما هو يا ترضى بالتفاهم
> ...


اظهر وبان عليك الامان ايها الغدر الانثوى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لية كدة نيفين ثروت
صدرتى الوش الخشب ههههههههههههههههههه
وليكن ورونا حزب الهجايس قصدى الحزب النسائى
حا يعمل اية ولا كلام فى كلام
ودمتى بود ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*



وليم تل قال:


> لية كدة يا مان
> زعلتنى انت لسة على البر وخفت من الشومة
> اسمع نصيحة مجرب اطرق على الحديد وهو ساخن
> وقبل ما تذبح القطة لمراتك اذبحها لحماتك
> ...



اممممممممممممم شكلك مش جاى تهدى النفوس ولا حاجه يا وليم ده انت جا ى تبوظ الجوازه :nunu0000:
وبعدين رد كوبتك ده الطبيعى ..اى حد ميحبش يكو ن مصيرررره جوه   شوية اكياااااااس :smile01


----------



## وليم تل (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*



اخرستوس انستي قال:


> حبيبي وليم ..
> الحما بتدبح كل قطط العالم للزوج أول يوم يخش فيه البيت عشان يخطب
> فالزوج مابيلاقيش قطط يدبحها بعد كده​


حبيب قلبى اخرستوس
مش لاقى قطط تذبحها
يبقى اتكل على اللة واذبح حماتك واخلص بلا هم
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*



Dona Nabil قال:


> اممممممممممممم شكلك مش جاى تهدى النفوس ولا حاجه يا وليم ده انت جا ى تبوظ الجوازه :nunu0000:
> وبعدين رد كوبتك ده الطبيعى ..اى حد ميحبش يكو ن مصيرررره جوه   شوية اكياااااااس :smile01


دايما ظلمانى وفهمانى غلط
دونا نبيل
دة انا غلبان وجاى انصح لوجة اللة عشان الجوازات تعمر
وعشان كدة حا ابعتلك تذكرة لجزيرة الماو ماو 
تروحى تتهوى قصدى تتفسحى لغاية ما الولاد يتجوزا 
ويجوزوا عيالهم وبعدين تيجى ما تجيش لا يهم
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اما الاكياس دى بقت موضة قديمة 
احنا بنقطع ونرمى من البلكونة بلا هم
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ودمتى بود​


----------



## **ledia** (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*

الووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  في حد هنا:close_tem


----------



## وليم تل (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*



**ledia** قال:


> الووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  في حد هنا:close_tem


الوههههههههههههههههههههات
ليديا 
نحن هنا هو عندك مشكلة فى الاتصالات لا سمح اللة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*



اخرستوس انستي قال:


> كده برضه يا مرمر  ......:36_11_13::36_11_13:
> ماكانش العشم ... جايه تتشطري عليا انا ..:010105~332:...
> غدايا و عشايا عليك يارب
> :8_5_19::8_5_17::36_11_15::361nl::101vy:​



:ura1::ura1::ura1:
هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي 

مش انت بتختار الشغل يا استاذ :nunu0000::nunu0000:

أبقى خاليه هو اللى يأكلك ويطبخلك بقى :smile01

وطبعاااااا كل الرجاله اللى تقول الشغل 

يااااااااااااريت مراتتهم متأكلهمش هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*



وليم تل قال:


> يا هلا برئيسة الحزب النسائى
> مرمر ميرو
> اللى ضيعت مفاتيح المرأة اكيد لسة بدورى عليهم ههههههههههههههههه
> ومين دة اللى يتحرم من الغدا والعشا دة عصيان مدنى
> ...



اهلاااااااااا بيك يا وليم :nunu0000::nunu0000:

ههههههههههههههههه ماشى ماشى 

لا مش بدور عليهم ولا حاجة الحمدلله موجودين :ura1:

بيت بابااااااااااااااا.... :act31:

لا بقى ده كااااااااااان زمان ايام جدو سى السيد 

وبعدين انا اديت مثل بس وهو الاكل يعنى مذكرتش

الغسيل والعيال وخلااااااافه 

وبعدين لو الست راحت على بيت بابا والرجل هو اللى دار البيت 

قووووول على البيت باللى فيه يا رحمان يارحيم :smile02

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا متقلقش أناااااااا هقول جوزى مش هقول الشغل 

لانى مش هشتغل وهو انا اللى هصرف عليييييييه ولا ايه :smile02

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هو ده اللى ناقص كمان :smile01​


----------



## وليم تل (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*



marmar_maroo قال:


> اهلاااااااااا بيك يا وليم :nunu0000::nunu0000:
> 
> ههههههههههههههههه ماشى ماشى
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
من الاخر تيجى فورا أمورة فلبينية 
للاكل والعيال والبيت والذى منة امال بنشتغل لية
وتبقى هى عند بباة تغنى ظلموة ههههههههههههههههه
حتى تبدى الندم وتبوس.................
دة احنا رجالة برضة مش .....................
ودمتى بود​


----------



## فونتالولو (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*

*سلام الرب يسوع
انا انضميت لحزب النساء ونعلن الحرب علي المذكور وليم واتباعه 
وان شاء الله علي ايدي ما انا المحامي الرسمي للحزب هيقولو ا الزوجه الف مره 
بالقانون صح حق وحقي ومن غير تهديد 
 رسمي
ونتقابل في محكمته المنتدي
ههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## وليم تل (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*



فونتالولو قال:


> *سلام الرب يسوع
> انا انضميت لحزب النساء ونعلن الحرب علي المذكور وليم واتباعه
> وان شاء الله علي ايدي ما انا المحامي الرسمي للحزب هيقولو ا الزوجه الف مره
> بالقانون صح حق وحقي ومن غير تهديد
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هيصوا يا بنات وافرحوا يا بنات
النص متر فونتالولو
اعلنت العصيان والتمرد على الرجالة
وبدل ما حا تبقوا حزب دهولة حا تبقوا حزب عونسة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ودمتى فى المحكمة​


----------



## فونتالولو (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*

_سلام الرب يسوع
علي فكره انا فضلي ربع ترم اكون متر كامل 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 انا هرفع عليك قضيه  واكيد كل بنات المنتدي هيكونوا معانا ولو القانون منفعش 
هنعمل اعتصام لازم تقول الزوجه ومش هنكون حزب دهوله ولا عنوسه هنكون حزب يا نساء المنتدي اتحدو 
علي المدعي وليم واتباعه  _


----------



## وليم تل (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*



فونتالولو قال:


> _سلام الرب يسوع
> علي فكره انا فضلي ربع ترم اكون متر كامل
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا هرفع عليك قضيه  واكيد كل بنات المنتدي هيكونوا معانا ولو القانون منفعش
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يعنى كان عندى حق انك نص متر
فونتالولو
ويلا هانت ربنا معاكى وتبقى متر بامتياز
بس بلاش اول ما تشطحى تنطحى وتعملى حزب مش تخدى موافقة 
مجلس الشورى الاول وتعرفى قانون الاحزاب بدل ما تتخرجى من الكلية
تلاقى نفسك فى معتقل ابو زعبل
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وربنا معاكى وينجحك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## twety (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*

ياشيخ حرام عليك
هو مين اللى عاوز اجازة من ميييييييييين  ومين نفسى يرتاح من ميييييييييين
قولوا كلمه حق
مين اللى لما يرجع وميلاقيش الاكل يقوم الدنيا وميقعدهاش
مين اللى لو ملاقاش لبسه جاهز ومكوى يعمل زى زعابير امشيييييييير
مين اللى لما مراته تقوله عاوزة انزل او عاوزة او عاوزة يعمله مليون مشكله المهم يمشى كلمته
مين اللى لو مراته قالت كلمه متعجبوش 
ميرفعش ايده علييها كمان
وفى الاخر انتوا الى عاوزين تستريحوا منا واحنا اللى غلطانين
يلا ربنا على الظالم :t32:
​


----------



## وليم تل (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*



twety قال:


> ياشيخ حرام عليك
> هو مين اللى عاوز اجازة من ميييييييييين  ومين نفسى يرتاح من ميييييييييين
> قولوا كلمه حق
> مين اللى لما يرجع وميلاقيش الاكل يقوم الدنيا وميقعدهاش
> ...


لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
تويتى
بطلوا افترى وجبروت يا بنات طنتوا حوا
ومين فيكم بزمتك اللى بتعمل اللى انتى قولتية
دة ولا ست امينة فى زمن سى السيد
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وبعدين دة موضوع للمناقشة يعنى ممكن تتناقشوا بهدوء
بدل العصبية اللى انتم فيها ودة دليل انكن يا بنات 
ينقصكم موضوعية المناقشة ومش فالحين غير فى التهديد
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وشكرا على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## viviane tarek (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*

موضوع جميل يا وليم
مشكور على تعب محبتك
ولية الزعل منك( والا العلى راصة بطحة)
بيقولو لكل قاعدة شواز
يعنى انتا بتتكلم على نوع من الزوجات
وليس الكل 
فنا مش شيفة اى حاجة تدايق
فشكرا" للموضوع الجميل دة


----------



## الملك العقرب (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه صدقني انتا عندك حق الزوجة هي جزء لا يتجزء من حياتي ولكن الشغل هو حياتي كلها


----------



## just member (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*

*بصراحة موضوعك فى غاية الجمال يا وليم*
*انا موت من الضحك على الكلام دة *
*وبلذات حكاية انى ازعق فى الشغل براحتى لكن فى البيت دى لا*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*تسلم ايدك بجد موضوع رائع *
*بس بما انك اللى عملت المشكلة دى بقى غدا وعشا مينا عللليك وانت اللى تحاسب على الاوردر*
**
*شكرا اوى يا وليم بجد منورنا بمواضيعك اللى زى السكر*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## وليم تل (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*



viviane tarek قال:


> موضوع جميل يا وليم
> مشكور على تعب محبتك
> ولية الزعل منك( والا العلى راصة بطحة)
> بيقولو لكل قاعدة شواز
> ...



حقا الجمال الحقيقى
فيفيان
فى مشاركتك الموضوعية والغير متحيزة
لجنسك من ينات طنطوا حوا المتهورات
واللى فى الاخر ها يقعدوا جنب الحيط ونسمع..............
بدل مل يتعلموا من عمو وليم..................؟!
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*

شكرا الملك العقرب
على مرورك العطر وردك الايجابى
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*



come with me قال:


> *بصراحة موضوعك فى غاية الجمال يا وليم*
> *انا موت من الضحك على الكلام دة *
> *وبلذات حكاية انى ازعق فى الشغل براحتى لكن فى البيت دى لا*
> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فطار وغداء وعشاء كومبليت
لجوجو باشا
ودة اقل واجب يا جميل
ولتسقط كل امرأة لا تنصت جيدا لنصائح
عمو وليم زعيم حزب الغلاسة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وشكرا على مرورك العطر
ودمت بود​


----------



## Rosetta (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*



> تاسعا.........ممكن تغير شغلك وتتنقل لغيره لو لقيت شغل أحسن
> منه....... فى حين أنك طوووول الوقت بتشوف بنات احلى ميت مره من مراتك
> بس ماتقدرش تغيرها.........ظلم



*هههههههههه
عجبتني دي يا ويليام..
يعني ليه الزوجة برضة مش بتقدر تغير زوجها !!! ما هي برضه بتشوف احلى منه..
ههههههههههه
صح؟؟*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*

*الموضوع حلو بس ليه جاى على المراءه احنا حتى غلابه جدا
بس مش كل الزوجات بتعمل كده
ميرسى على النصايح الى محدش هيعمل بيها ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## kalimooo (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*

*موضوع كامل ومتكامل هههههههههه
مشكور اخ وليم كنا عزمناك على العشاء
انما الشباب وفروا عليّّ وسبقوني هههههههههه
وعزموك مشكورين 
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## وليم تل (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*



red rose88 قال:


> *هههههههههه
> عجبتني دي يا ويليام..
> يعني ليه الزوجة برضة مش بتقدر تغير زوجها !!! ما هي برضه بتشوف احلى منه..
> ههههههههههه
> صح؟؟*



حقا روز
الزوجة لاتستطيع ان تغير زوجها حتى ولو شافت احلى منة
لانها الملكة المتوجة لبيتها وجمالها فى قناعتها وايمانها
ورونقها يذدهر بحيائها وكبريائها دون تقليد لافعال رجال طائشون
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*



swety koky girl قال:


> *الموضوع حلو بس ليه جاى على المراءه احنا حتى غلابه جدا
> بس مش كل الزوجات بتعمل كده
> ميرسى على النصايح الى محدش هيعمل بيها ههههههههههههههه*​



حقا سويتلى
مش كل الزوجات كدة
بس هناك شك فى انكم غلابة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وشكرا على مرورك العطر
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*



كليمو قال:


> *موضوع كامل ومتكامل هههههههههه
> مشكور اخ وليم كنا عزمناك على العشاء
> انما الشباب وفروا عليّّ وسبقوني هههههههههه
> وعزموك مشكورين
> سلام المسيح*​



باين عليك اسكندرانى زى حلاتى
كليمو
وبتعزم عزومة مراكبية
ويا رجل البحر يحب الزيادة
وشكرا على مرورك العطر
ودمت بود​


----------



## mero_engel (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*

*طيب كويس انكم عارفين  مين هي المراه*
*وانا في الحاله دي هقولك طبعا الشغل افضل *
*كفايه الرعب اللي انتوا فيه مننا *
*هنبقي احنا والزمن كمان *
*هههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي يا وليم علي الموضوع الجميل*​


----------



## وليم تل (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*



mero_engel قال:


> *طيب كويس انكم عارفين  مين هي المراه*
> *وانا في الحاله دي هقولك طبعا الشغل افضل *
> *كفايه الرعب اللي انتوا فيه مننا *
> *هنبقي احنا والزمن كمان *
> ...



حقا ميرو انجل
رأيك فى اختيار الشغل أجمل
مش لاننا مرعوبون منكم لا سمح اللة
ولكن بنريح نفسنا من الصداع ووجع القلب
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وائلينى انا عايش ملك زمانى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ودمتى بود​


----------



## zama (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*

حلوة اوى اوى


----------



## وليم تل (22 يوليو 2009)

*رد: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*

حقا انت الاحلى مينا
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## girgis2 (22 يوليو 2009)

*رد: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*

*هههههههههههههه*

*موضوع تحفة وردود لذيذة*

*ربنا يباركك أ.وليم*​


----------



## وليم تل (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*

شكرا جرحس
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## JOJE (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*

ايه داااااااااااااااااااا غلط من غيرها متعرفش تعيش اصلا هيا البي بتديك الحب والحنان 
لما تبقا زهقااانمش بيروحلها ولما تبقا تعبااان مش هي الي بتشوفك
في الشغل حد يقدر يسيب شغله ويشوفك لو تعباااااااااااااان


----------



## راشي (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*

*ياراجل اية دا كله دا كدا مش يسموها المدام يسموها الاعدام

دا انت شوهت كل الستات. عموما انا بنضم للحزب النساء ضد وليم

بس بيني وبينك الموضوع راااااائع وجرى جدا جدا*


----------



## rana1981 (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*

*ههههههههههه يا عيني عليك على هل المقارنة يا وليم​*


----------



## وليم تل (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*



joje قال:


> ايه داااااااااااااااااااا غلط من غيرها متعرفش تعيش اصلا هيا البي بتديك الحب والحنان
> لما تبقا زهقااانمش بيروحلها ولما تبقا تعبااان مش هي الي بتشوفك
> في الشغل حد يقدر يسيب شغله ويشوفك لو تعباااااااااااااان



حقا جوجى
فهى نبع الحب والحنان والمطالب التى تكيل بكثير من المال
ولما بتعب بروح ليها تشيلنى فوق الهم اهمام
ويمكن تجبلى دكتور لكن دكتورة دة يبقى جنان
وادفع دم قلبى فى الفيزيتا والدوا وطلباتها كمان
لكن لو تعبت وطلبت شغلى يبعتولى سيارة فى الحال
هناك للمستشفى الاقى دكتور او دكتورة جنان 
تكشف علية بحنية وتصرفلى الدوا فى الحال
وملاك رحمة موزة شقية تسهر على رحتى وتأكلنى كمان
كل دة من غير فلوس ولا وجع قلب كمان
يبقى بزمتكم مراتى ولا شغلى يا ناس
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*



راشي قال:


> *ياراجل اية دا كله دا كدا مش يسموها المدام يسموها الاعدام
> 
> دا انت شوهت كل الستات. عموما انا بنضم للحزب النساء ضد وليم
> 
> بس بيني وبينك الموضوع راااااائع وجرى جدا جدا*




حقا انتى الاروع
راشى
بمرورك العطر ونأمل دوام تواصلك
بس ينقصك معلومة ان الحزب النسائى
اتحل وسطة من زماااااااااااااااااااااان
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*

شكرا رنا
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## النهيسى (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*

شكرا للموضوع الرائع 

والمجهود الرب يبارككم

*المعادله صعبه

الشغل شيئ ( حياه )

والزوجه ( مسؤليه )

لازم التوفيق بينهما*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*

بصراحة عندك حق بس ده فى السر 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tonystar (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*

انا ممكن اهتم بالشغل عشان فقط اسعد مراتى................لكن مراتى اهم


----------



## وليم تل (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*

حقا انت الاروع
النهيسى
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
والمعادلة ليست صعبة
اتكل على الله واختار شغلك بلا هم
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مودتى
​


----------



## وليم تل (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*

شكرا عاشقة البابا كيرلس
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
وعلى رأيك والسر فى بيررررررررر
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: مراتك...........ولا...........شغلك*

شكرا تونى ستار
على رأيك ومرورك العطر
ونأمل دوام تواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2010)

*تم الدمج للتكرار​*


----------

